# Some awesome slate work I found online



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

This guy has skills!


https://i.redd.it/kbwf8f5bbt151.jpg


----------



## Tjorben (Feb 6, 2021)

das ist eine wilde Überdachung,
.Das ist mein Schieferdach auf meinem Haus


----------



## Ryan7 (Jul 31, 2020)

Not too sure about that ridge


----------

